
Famous People Born the Exact Same Day - mcenedella
https://m.ranker.com/list/people-born-the-same-day/celebrity-lists
======
mcenedella
I knew “Abraham Lincoln & Charles Darwin - February 12, 1809” but not many of
the others...

